# New



## Biotech (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi - as a child I kept mice - two at a time: a silver & a white, & used to take them out on my bicycle in my pockets & scar a friend's gran.......that was xx (where xx is quite a large number!) years ago. I cried buckets when they passed away.

I now keep a range of creatures: horses, cats, rabbits (rescued), a python(a chance encounter) followed by corn snakes (a pair bred this year), fire skinks, & breeding axolotls......busy, busy.......

Spurred by the huge cost of tiny mice (for baby snakes) - more expensive than gold-dust springs to mind - I have re-discovered mice, & quite how charming they are! I have yet to dispatch any & have some pretty colours.

I have a buck that is solid black on top, & ginger beneath........any suggestions as to what this is called colour-wise? Maybe I should ask this in another thread?....(sorry).

I have joined this forum because it appears friendly, & not about to shoot me for being, what I now discover is called, a (potential) feeder-breeder.

HELLO all!

Heather


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey heather looks like you have a black tan buck. welcome to the forum


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey, welcome to our forum


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome! And what is wise and what is not... It all depends on what you are trying to get. If you dont care what colour the pups should be, then by all means, mix whatever colours you have. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome!  Yes, you have a black tan - they are really pretty aren't they?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------

